# Wyndham UDI deeded interest



## e.bram (May 8, 2018)

What is a  Wyndham UDI deeded interest ownership? WHat rights does a hold have opposed to  deed to the timeshare?


----------



## tschwa2 (May 8, 2018)

A UDI deeded interest is at a specific resort but rather than being divide into units and weeks originally, it was set up as a whole undivided interest.  So  every week and unit are given a point value to get a point value for the whole resort  for the whole year and then they could sell any number of points which represents a fraction of the whole but not a 1/52 interest in a specific unit.  

You would have advanced booking priority for any unit and any size at that resort during the advance booking window 13 months-10 months (as long as you have the UDI points) vs a converted deeded fixed week or converted float week which would only have priority for the full deeded fixed or float week/seaon, fixed or float unit as indicated by the deed.  UDI's base the MF's on the points vs a week so while an off season week might cost 100,000 points and a prime season week might cost 300,000 points in a deeded week system in most states the MF would be the same.  With a UDI the person with 300,000 points would likely be paying 3 times the cost based on points on top of any fixed or minimal program fee.  So lets say a resort has 1,000,000,000 points as the entire interest.  If you have 200,000 points you would have a 1/5000th interest and would be paying 1/5000th of the entire resorts expenses for the year.   Most of the Wyndham resorts that were sold originally as points were/are set up as UDI's.


----------



## ronparise (May 9, 2018)

Another way to look at this is that 

a traditional timeshare ownership is for a fractional interest in one unit at a resort for example a 1/52 share of unit #xxx

A udi ownership is for a fractional interest in the  entire resort,  for example a 308000/1,000,000,000 interest where the numerator is the points you have and the denominator is the total number of all the points at the resort

In both cases you hold a deed that defines your ownership interest

In the Wyndham system deeded interests whether udi or otherwise are part of what’s called Club Wyndham Select. And Club Wyndham Select is one of the component parts of Club Wyndham Plus (often referred to as Club Wyndham)


----------



## Railman83 (May 9, 2018)

ronparise said:


> Another way to look at this is that
> 
> a traditional timeshare ownership is for a fractional interest in one unit at a resort for example a 1/52 share of unit #xxx
> 
> ...



So how would a unit sold as floating week work for ARP.   Deed shows 1/51 interest, but also shows as floating week rather than assigned week?    It has been converted to points, so would ARP exist?


----------



## Avislo (May 9, 2018)

One of my Smoky Mountain UDI deeds is for x points in a group of 16 units that were assigned x points in one building not the whole resort.  My other Wyndham UDI contracts are not dissimilar.  The use rights to this ownership are as in the member's directory.


----------



## e.bram (May 9, 2018)

Would you have an exclusive(if you wanted) right to the week and unit referred in the deed(is it?)ie. Does the UDI have a unit and week in the description of ownership?


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 9, 2018)

UDI does NOT give you a specific week or unit number. 

Converted Fixed Week gives you ONLY the underlying ARP for that week and unit number ... which has a reservation deadline to book else you have only the regular booking window a 10 months out. Buy a converted week 26, your ARP is ONLY that checkin day and unit for that week & unit. Buy a FLOATING week, ARP is that unit (or size) to book within the ARP period at that resort & season. And booking ARP for a unit takes the POINTs out of your points account. And if you send a guest, you need to pay for the GC. And no overlapping units either ... you following all the points rules.


----------



## Avislo (May 9, 2018)

No no exclusive right of use in the deed.  The deed does identify specific units but not weeks.  The significance of the difference in what my deed shows and what is being spun probably is that a lot of resorts have units that are not in the Wyndham Club Plus/Access system so the club use rights would not be across all units at these locations.

If someone is looking at buying a UDI contract, suggest going with what the deed says over what appears on the internet.


----------



## e.bram (May 9, 2018)

Is the UDI deed recorded in the county or municipality where the property exists like an owner in fee?


----------



## Avislo (May 9, 2018)

Yes, my Smoky Mountain Deed is recorded.  You can call and have them look up Robert Longwell at the Smoky Mountain resort and they will confirm it is there and can tell you what the rules are for getting a copy of this public record if you want a copy.

Monday - Thursday 8:00 am - 4:30 pm
Friday 8:00 am - 5:00 pm
Office Phone: 865.453.2758     Fax: 865.453.0290


----------



## tschwa2 (May 9, 2018)

A UDI deed is just like a weekly deed but instead of it being for a week it is for an undivided interest in the resort as a whole or a group of units at the resort.  Instead of priority for your deeded week you have priority in the undivided interest (anytime). You are a deeded points owner with both a udi deed or a converted fixed or float week deed. The deeds are recorded the same for UDI and weeks.  When sold you need to prepare a new deed, have it recorded and then complete the wyndham transfer process including paying the $299 fee.

CWA (Club Wyndham Access) or Access is a trust with multiple deeds in the trust.  Your points there are a beneficial interest in the deeded trust but you are more a rtu member with that one rather than a deeded "owner".  This one would be more like a membership transfer when sold and does not have to be recorded.  You complete the transfer paperwork and pay the $299 transfer fee.  Wyndham can take these back for non payment without foreclosing.


----------



## ronparise (May 9, 2018)

Railman83 said:


> So how would a unit sold as floating week work for ARP.   Deed shows 1/51 interest, but also shows as floating week rather than assigned week?    It has been converted to points, so would ARP exist?




ARP should be for any of the weeks in the float period. For example weeks at avenue plaza float overthe entire year, except for the 5 event weeks. So the weeks converted to points ought to get arp for any week (except the event weeks). The reservation clerks however never saw it that way. They would arp only for the deeded week


----------



## ronparise (May 9, 2018)

Avislo said:


> One of my Smoky Mountain UDI deeds is for x points in a group of 16 units that were assigned x points in one building not the whole resort.  My other Wyndham UDI contracts are not dissimilar.  The use rights to this ownership are as in the member's directory.



Exactly right it can be for a fractional interest in the whole resort or a fractional interest in several units. The point is that it’s not a fractional interest in one specific unit


----------



## Railman83 (May 9, 2018)

ronparise said:


> ARP should be for any of the weeks in the float period. For example weeks at avenue plaza float overthe entire year, except for the 5 event weeks. So the weeks converted to points ought to get arp for any week (except the event weeks). The reservation clerks however never saw it that way. They would arp only for the deeded week


So the 51 float I presume excludes Christmas, but I should ge ARP other weeks IF Wyndham is smart enough?   Big if.


----------



## ronparise (May 9, 2018)

Railman83 said:


> So the 51 float I presume excludes Christmas, but I should ge ARP other weeks IF Wyndham is smart enough?   Big if.


Are you talking about an avenue plaza week?


----------



## tschwa2 (May 9, 2018)

Railman83 said:


> So how would a unit sold as floating week work for ARP.   Deed shows 1/51 interest, but also shows as floating week rather than assigned week?    It has been converted to points, so would ARP exist?


Without knowing the resort or float period 1/51 just means it is for 7 nights.  Many resorts sold weeks as 1/52 interests but some sold only 51 weeks per unit with the assumption that one week would be set out for routine maintenance each year.  You should have ARP for whatever weeks are in your float period.


----------



## Railman83 (May 9, 2018)

ronparise said:


> Are you talking about an avenue plaza week?


Bali Hai actually.


----------



## e.bram (May 10, 2018)

The crux of my inquiry is if I buy a Wyndham Club Select converted fixed week, fixed unit, can I reserve that unit and week every year? Like owning a deed fixed unit , fixed week.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 10, 2018)

e.bram said:


> The crux of my inquiry is if I buy a Wyndham Club Select converted fixed week, fixed unit, can I reserve that unit and week every year? Like owning a deed fixed unit , fixed week.



If you own a converted fixed week it isn't a UDI.  A converted fixed week allows you to reserve your fixed week/unit (and only that unit/week) during the advanced reservation period.  If you do not reserve it before 10 months it will be released for anyone to reserve.  You have to pay the Wyndham program fee on an annual basis (or monthly if that is how you pay) even if you always use your unit and your unit only.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 10, 2018)

If that converted fixed week, is what and ONLY what you want ... save your self the annual Program Fee (55 or 57 cents per 1 thousand points) and send a letter to Wyndham to remove it from the points system (no cost to do that; but big cost to convert to points from week later or for next owner).


----------

